# Movie Review- The Interpreter



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Drama and Thriller
1 hr. 30 min. Kidman stars as African-born U.N. interpreter Silvia Broome, who inadvertently overhears a death threat against an African head of state scheduled to address the United Nation's General Assembly. Realizing she's become a target of the assassins as well, Silvia's desperate to thwart the plot...if only she can survive long enough to get someone to believe her. Sean Penn is Tobin Keller, the federal agent charged with protecting the interpreter, who nonetheless suspects she may not be telling the whole truth. Silvia and Tobin, by nature, see life from different points of view: one, a U.N. interpreter, believes in the power and sanctity of words; the other, a Secret Service agent, believes in reading people based on their behavior, no matter what is said. 


Great movie, very interesting! Great Cast and a good solid plot. I would go see it, it is something different from the rest which is very unusual. Although it was strange to not have any love mixed in the plot.


----------

